# my first reults - craft robo pro II



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

ok, with all the questions and complaints about the native CR PRoII software (they really should come up with better)
I thought I should show you folks my first two attempts.

both are black t-shirts with deco foil gold cut on the CR proII presses with the mightypress

If I do say so myself, except for a bit of "line it up better next time" (the bigger one i found a bit off to one side) they came out pretty good.
dave


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: my first reults*

What is this ProII software?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: my first reults*



MotoskinGraphix said:


> What is this ProII software?


I think it's the craft robo pro II?

Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

yes, it's the craft robo pro II. The software that comes with it is riding the short bus...
hope there's a reasonably priced software that let's you design cutting patterns from you artwork easily. it would speed things up.
djl


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

You are off to a good start. Cutters are fun when you have a design to try out!


----------



## numski (Dec 26, 2006)

Dave,
You can use Inkscape for preparing your art for cutting within the ROBO Master Pro software. It takes a bit getting used to... Once you get the outline/path you export it as a DXF and import the DXF into ROBO MP software. There are a bunch of people doing this and plenty of help/groups/mailing-lists that provide tips/tricks and help.

-mark


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Great designs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a logo I have to press on to a short it is a block style X with a small trangle that floats on the top vortex of the X...when cutting...what happens to that triangle?


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

vlcnmstr said:


> yes, it's the craft robo pro II. The software that comes with it is riding the short bus...
> hope there's a reasonably priced software that let's you design cutting patterns from you artwork easily. it would speed things up.
> djl


Yes, there is... it's called an older version of illustrator. You can probably pick up CS1 or CS2 for a song. Works great with the plotter.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

nice design....enjoy the new toy..thank you for sharing the photo's


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Or use Illy or CorelDRAW and use the Cutting Master II software. With Cutting Master II, you can cut directly from either of those two programs.

If your cutter didn't ship with Cutting Master II, which it should have, go to Graphtec USA's website (Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutter, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquistion platforms) and download it there.

The CR Pro II is exactly the same machine as our CE5000-60, except that it will only cut 15" wide instead of 24".


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

rags16 said:


> I have a logo I have to press on to a short it is a block style X with a small trangle that floats on the top vortex of the X...when cutting...what happens to that triangle?


It will stay there. Vinyl, in this case Poli-Flex (thermo-flex, etc) is stuck to a backing. When you cut something, the blade outlins the shape you designed, but all stays stuck to the backing. Then you "unstuck" (remove) the parts you dont need and kepp the ones you do. So the X will stay stuck to the backing and so will the triangle. Then you cut around the selection and heat press.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Chani said:


> Or use Illy or CorelDRAW and use the Cutting Master II software. With Cutting Master II, you can cut directly from either of those two programs.
> 
> If your cutter didn't ship with Cutting Master II, which it should have, go to Graphtec USA's website (Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutter, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquistion platforms) and download it there.
> 
> The CR Pro II is exactly the same machine as our CE5000-60, except that it will only cut 15" wide instead of 24".


Or you can use a dedicated design and cut program like Sign Lab, Flexi etc.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Or you can use a dedicated design and cut program like Sign Lab, Flexi etc.


Very true. 

And I'd love to do that, but somehow I think if you buy a CR Pro, you don't have Flexi in your toolbox. 

Well, MOST people, anyway.


----------

